# Best Night Clubs in Naama?



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am looking to venture to Naama on Thursday does anyone have an idea of good nightclubs that play funky house / dance music so that way I can try to plan my evening to visit them all?

Hard Rock Cafe will be on my list of places to visit


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

Horus said:


> I am looking to venture to Naama on Thursday does anyone have an idea of good nightclubs that play funky house / dance music so that way I can try to plan my evening to visit them all?
> 
> Hard Rock Cafe will be on my list of places to visit


Go to Little buddha or Pascha or venture out to the new Space


----------

